# What did I buy?



## sljohnson (Nov 10, 2018)

Ok I’m pretty sure it’s a Firestone but what model and year would it be? Pleases help? I could sure use a owners manual for it if anyone has one.


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 10, 2018)

Google Fasttwin 50 year evinrude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaugh (Nov 11, 2018)

Definitely an early 50s Scott Atwater.... could be firestone, Hiawatha, Corsair..... can't find a definite answer from those photos though. Colors not right for firestone..... gear shift and handle not right for others.... more photos please. No plate ?


----------



## Shaugh (Nov 12, 2018)

Did a little more research... a 48 firestone 5 hp appears to be the best fit.... is the blue paint original ? Or is the green metallic color underneath ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjOzecM7jRw

I have the manual but it's 163 mb. PM me and I'll give you link to download it.


----------



## sljohnson (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks like green originally.


----------



## sljohnson (Nov 12, 2018)

More pics


----------



## sljohnson (Nov 12, 2018)

The numbers on the inside of the cover are the only ones I can find. Can anyone decipher them?


----------



## sljohnson (Nov 12, 2018)

The numbers on the inside of the cover are the only ones I can find. Can anyone decipher them?


----------



## sljohnson (Nov 12, 2018)

Another pic


----------



## Shaugh (Nov 13, 2018)

Those numbers don't seem to fit the model ID scheme in the manual. The expected number would be 483 since it appears to be a 2 cylinder 7.5 hp.....The manual I have covers pretty much every motor from 46 to 56 so you probably don't need to pin it down exactly.

Not a small plate riveted here ?



PM me or give me your email.. I'll send you dropbox link... The manual is really a time machine.. quite an enjoyable read even if you don't have a motor....


----------



## sljohnson (Nov 13, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## sljohnson (Nov 14, 2018)

These are the only other #s I have found


----------



## Shaugh (Nov 14, 2018)

Like most motors that old it's probably been Frankensteined several times already from replacement parts. That's a good indication that we are on the right track though.... 483 would be what you'd expect to find.

I think you can be confident ordering parts based on that.

You'd be surprised how many parts are on Ebay. Go by the parts diagrams and just type Scott Atwater ###-#### using the numbers from the manual. Lots of times they're there. If not you'll need to try some of the vintage parts dealers.... AMOCI should be able to help you there.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=firestone+outboard++7.5&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=1948+firestone+outboard

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=scott+atwater+outboard++7.5&_sacat=0&LH_TitleDesc=0&_osacat=0&_odkw=firestone+outboard++7.5&LH_TitleDesc=0

Often parts didn't change for many years back in those days... parts for any 7.5 scott atwater 51 or even 52 probably are exactly the same.


----------



## sljohnson (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks for the help


----------

